# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sümerler, Hititler, Frigyalılar, Etrüskler, Traklar, İskitler, Pelasklar >  Kubilay Hanlığı (1280-1368)

## veli

altinorduharita2.jpg
Cengiz'in vasiyetine uyularak ölümünden sonra yerine, üçüncü oğlu Ögeday kağan seçildi (1228). Onun zamanında Kore, Kuzey Çin tamamıyla imparatorluğa bağlandı. 
1237-
1241 yıllarında Batı seferi ile Kıpçak ülkesi, Rusya ve bütün Doğu Avrupa ele geçirildi. Ancak Ögeday'ın ölümünden (
1241) sonra, bir müddet eşi tarafından idare edilen devlete kurultay kararıyla, Cuci'nin oğlu Batu Han'ın itirazına rağmen, oğlu Kiyuk kağan seçilmiştir. Onun da
1248'de ölmesi üzerine bu kez Kiyuk'un eşi yine kağan seçilene kadar üç yıl devleti idare etmiştir. 
1251'de toplanan kurultayda Toluy'un oğlu Mengü'nün kağan seçilmesiyle hâkimiyet Ögeday neslinden Toluy nesline geçer. Fakat 1259 yılında ölen Mengü, yerine küçük kardeşi Arık Buka'yı vasiyet etmişse Kubilay, bunu tanımayarak komutanların da muvafakatıyla Pekin'de kağanlığını ilân eder ve böylece taht mücadelesi tekrar kızışır. Arık Buka'yı yenen Kubilay devletin merkezi olan Karakurum'a dönmeyerek Çin'de kalır. Çin geleneklerini benimseyen devlete, Cengiz İmparatorluğu'nun diğer kesimlerindeki bağlı devletler ve çoğu Moğol kabileleri sıcak bakmazlar. Nitekim İlhanlılardan başka gerçek bir bağlılık gösteren devlet olmamıştır. Neticede Kubilay Hanlığı Çin'de Yüan Hanedanı adıyla bilinen Çinlileşmiş bir hanedan dönemini başlatmıştır.

----------

